# Serenity on a Desk - 15cm Cube (Update 11/09/12)



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Doing HC emmersed and planning to flood when it roots. It's growing sooo fast right now!

SPECS
- About 6" Cube
- RedSea Art Deco Filter
- Luminous Boy Fixture with 25 Watt Lamp
- Mouse Pad Base
- Aqueon Mini Heater

- ADA Aquasoil I
- Ohko Stone
- PFS

- HC
- Yellow Shrimp (trapped fruit fly for now)


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice! i like the hardscap also 

Will you be doing co2 or dosing excell?


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I am trying FlorinAxis...

Thanks for all the love for the hardscape! It makes me feel like my tank is bigger than what I can afford! 

Update!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Update!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

---


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

nice work, I really like the ohko stone layout


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

BTW, where did you get your ohko stone?


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I got it from my LFS for 1.99 per pound.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I am jealous... I can't find it locally and only online  

I want to be able to pick out the pieces myself!


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks awesome. I was going to do a bowl but I think I want to do a cube of some kind. The look is very cool.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! Hoped it inspired you


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool where did you get the tank from?
please feel free to vist my first planted tank journal.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I got the tank at my LFS.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

awesome any updates?


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm curious too...

I would think HC without CO2 is not a recipe for success.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool little tank you have there


----------

